# The New Perspective on Paul



## Marrow Man (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like to take a moment today and contribute my own ideas to the discussion concerning the Pauline New Perspective.







And here's a new perspective on Paul.






Well, that just about covers it. Thanks for reading.

Taken from Tominthebox.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Michael (Jan 29, 2010)

Heresy!!!


----------



## TheDow (Jan 29, 2010)

I feel so enlightened. Why didn't any of us think of this before???

(Also, what happened to the Covenantal Nomism?)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 29, 2010)

All I see are Icon's and statue's of men.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that a teleprompter in front of him ???


----------



## louis_jp (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 30, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> Is that a teleprompter in front of him ???


----------



## Curt (Jan 30, 2010)

That certainly puts things in a new light.


----------

